# new boat



## 39512 (Mar 30, 2004)

We are seeking one or two people interested in building sisterships of a new Ker 42 racer/cruiser that we are developing and currently shopping with various builders.

The reason for the multiple build is the cost savings involved in all aspects of the project.

This is not a one design. Semi-custom options are available, including keel bulb design.

I am not a broker, nor would our program benefit financially from this undertaking. The sole purpose of this inquiry is to attempt to build this great boat at an affordable price.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

From your post I would find it hard to know whether I was interested or not. You should probably tell us more about the boat being proposed such as who designed her, what material is she designed for, where you are thinking of building her,Rig type, and the proposed usual numbers (LOA, LWL,Beam,Draft, Disp, Ballast, SA and tankage) and some rough projected price range. How to contact you would also be helpful.

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## 39512 (Mar 30, 2004)

Jeff,

I am going out on a limb here. Jason Ker is the designer. He has a number of designs currently sailing in Europe. 

The hull is biaxial, s-glass and e-glass using epoxy resins and oven cured. No exotic stuff. Rig is swept back with no overlapping jibs. Designed for asymmetic as well as symmetric spinnakers.

I am unsure how far to go with this at present. I am the owners liason and boat captain. I do have particulars regarding the 42, which is an unbuilt design. Jason Ker can be easily accessed by using a search engine. This boat closely resembles Flying Glove.

Ultimately, I think it would be cool if we were able to get interested parties from Sailnet involved, then put the whole process on the net. Maybe buy the gear as a consortium online, etc.

I have tried to e-mail you directly and think I might be hitting your firewall. Can you provide a way to contact you by phone?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

You can email me at [email protected]
I am not able to get to the Burr.halpern email address at this time. 

Jeff


----------

